# acid bath/similar for stripping alloys?



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Not sure if this is quite the right section so apoligies if not. My mate has his own business spraying etc and currently has a small blasting cabinet for blasting alloy wheels etc. It makes a good job but seems to take a while (approx an hour per wheel) which is costly for him. His next step is to try an acid bath type thing where he can dip the wheels to remove the old paint etc but i can't find much about it on internet, can anyone help? Thanks for looking, sc.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Lepson's in Gillingham did a set of wheels for me; it was a caustic bath to strip old paint and lacquer, then the bead blasting sorts the corrosion, but this doesn't take as long as having to get all the old paint off by blasting as well, naturally.

Acid dipping removes corrosion too, but doesn't stop eating into the metal when there's no corrosion left, so if your mate goes for acid dipping, tell him to be really careful not to get distracted and accidentally leave the wheels in there!!!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Company near me had to close down recently as it was found the Acid bath they were using (for wheels) was prohibited :doublesho


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

thanks, anyone know any chemical suppliers?


----------

